# Quad Rocker



## messe (Feb 9, 2011)

Can anyone help me find the plans to this stirling engine. Saw then some time ago but have lost source. Thanks in advance
Mike​


----------



## ksouers (Feb 9, 2011)

Messe, the designer's name is Terry Coss.

I'm sure you could Google it and find his web site, I don't know it off hand.
You'll probably also get many videos about the Quad and and his other designs.


----------



## lordedmond (Mar 22, 2011)

Found on this very forum


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4008.0



sorry looks like that goes to a bad link


----------



## terrywerm (Apr 10, 2011)

I just did a bunch of Googling and hunting for a website with plans for Terry Coss' Quad Rocker design, but with no luck. One post in this forum refers to a particular website, but that link appears to be invalid.  

I did find out that a young man with the YouTube username of "Geoffory" built the one in the videos, and he indicated that his high school shop teacher sells the plans, but does not provide any contact information. He did indicate that he built his engine in shop class at Newburg H.S. but he does not indicate what state he is in. A quick look on Google provided me with Newburg New York, which is a large enough city to possibly support a shop program large enough to afford a CNC mill, which was used for making the engine.

Anybody else have any further info, or does someone on the board live near Newburg?


----------



## terrywerm (Apr 10, 2011)

Scratch the Newburgh NY idea... different spelling.

I did find a Newburg High School in Newburg Oregon (near Portland) and an article about their shop program instructed by a gentleman named Terry Cross. Obviously there is a mis-spelling in his name some place, it does not matter where.

Anybody in the Portland area that might be willing to make contact with the instructor there??


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 10, 2011)

The plans for that engine are in the November/December 2005 issue of The Home Shop Machinist. I dug out my back issues and it is a very nice looking engine. 
It looks similar to the one I was modeling up but never built yet.


----------

